# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  استفسار عن حديث الشرطة

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم هذه الرواية:"يكونُ في آخرِ الزَّمانِ أمراءُ ظلمه ، ووُزَراءُ فسقه ، وقضاةٌ خوَنةٌ ، وفقَهاءُ كذبه ، فمن أدرَكَهُم فلا يَكوننَّ لَهُم عرِّيفًا ، ولا جابيًا ، ولا خازنًا ، ولاشُرطيًّا" 

قال الألباني منكر وضعفه جمع من أهل العلم

فهل هناك من صححها؟

وهذه الرواية:"سَيكونُ في آخِرِ الزَّمانِ شُرطةٌيَغدونَ في غضَبِ اللَّهِ ، ويَروحونَ في سخَطِ اللَّهِ ، فإيَّاكَ أن تَكونَ مِن بِطانتِهِم"

ضعفها الألباني في ضعيف الجامع 

لكنه صحح هذه:سيكونُ في آخرِ الزمانِ شُرْطَةٌيغدونَ في غَضَبِ اللهِ ، ويروحونَ في سَخَطِ اللهِ"

وكلاهما عن أبي أمامة الباهلي

فأي الأمرين استقر عليه الألباني رحمه الله؟ التصحيح أم التضعيف؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته . بارك الله فيكم .
قال الألباني في إرواء الغليل ج 8
 2665 - ( عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا " يكون في أخر الزمان أمراء ظلمة ، ووزراء فسقة ، وقضاة خونة ، وفقهاء كذبة ، فمن أدرك منكم ذلك الزمان فلا يكونن لم كاتبا ، ولا عريفا ، ولا شرطيا " . رواه الطبراني ) . 2 / 482 . أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " ( ص 117 ) وفي " الاوسط " ( 1 / 197 - 198 ) وعنه الخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 12 / 63 ) من طريق معاوية بن الهيثم بن الريان الخراساني ثنا داود بن سليمان الخراساني ثنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة به . وقال الطبراني : " لم يروه عن قتادة إلا ابن أبي عروبة ، ولا عنه إلا ابن المبارك تفرد به داود بن سليمان وهو شيخ لا بأس به " . وقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 233 ) : " رواه الطبراني في " الصغير " و " الاوسط " ، وفيه داود بن سليمان الخراساني ، قال الطبراني : لا بأس به . وقال الازدي ضعيف جدا . ومعاوية ابن الهيثم لم أعرفه ، وبقية رجاله ثقات " . قلت : الظاهر من قول الطبراني " تفرد به داود " أن معاوية بن الهيثم لم يتفرد به . وقد تأكد ذلك برواية الخطيب ( 10 / 284 ) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن المغرة - جار ابن الاكفاني - قال الخطيب : وكان صدوقا - حدثنا عبد الله ابن أحمد بن شبوية المروزي أخبرنا داود بن سليمان المروزي حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك به . وابن شبوية ترجمه الخطيب في " تاريخه " ( 9 / 371 ) وقال ما ملخصه : " من أئمة الحديث سمع أباه وجماعة ، وكان رحل معه ، ولقي عدة من شيوخه ، قال أبو سعد الادريسي : " كان من أفاضل الناس ، ممن له الرحلة في طلب العلم " ، مات سنة خمس وسبعين ومائتين " . فانحصرت العلة في داود بن سليمان ، وقد عرفت اختلاف قولي الطبراني والازدي فيه ، والاول أوثق عندي من الآخر ، ولكن تفرده بتوثيق هذا الرجل مما لا تطمئن له النفس ، مع تضعيف الازدي له ، وقد أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " ، وقال : " مجهول " . والله أعلم . والحديث عزاه السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 3 / 102 / 1 ) للخطيب وحده ! ولبعضه شاهد واه من حديث أنس بن مالك مرفوعا بلفظ : " يكون في آخر الزمان عباد جهال ، وعلماء فساق " . أخرجه الآجري كما في " الكواكب الدراري " ( 30 / 2 ) ( 1 ) عن يوسف ابن عطية عن ثابت عنه . ويوسف هذا ضعيف جدا ، ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في " الحلية " والحاكم في " الرقاق " من " المستدرك " وقال : " صحيح " فشنع عليه الذهبي فقال : قلت : " يوسف هالك ! " وفي " الميزان " عن البخاري : منكر الحديث . وساق له هذا الخبر . اه* ورواه البيهقي في " الشعب " من هذا الوجه ، ثم قال : يوسف كثير المناكر . اه* ومن ثم جزم الحافظ العراقي بضف الحديث في موضع من " المغني " . * ( هامش ) * ( 1 ) ولعله في " أخلاق العلماء " للآجري أو " آداب حملة القرآن له " والاول مطبوع ، والآخر منه عدة نسخ مخطوطة في الظاهرية . ( * ) / صفحة 282 / كذا في " فيض القدير " للمناوي . ولم أعثر عليه في " الرقاق ، عن " المستدرك " . والله أعلم .

وقال في الضعيفة : 
3309 - ( يكون في آخر الزمان أمراء ظلمة ، ووزراء فسقة ، وقضاة خونة ، وفقهاء كذبة ، فمن أدركهم فلا يكونن لهم عريفاً ، ولا جابياً ، ولا خازناً ، ولا شرطياً ) .
منكر
أخرجه الخطيب في "التاريخ" (10/ 284) من طريق عبد الله بن أحمد بن شبويه المروزي : أخبرنا داود بن سليمان المروزي : حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ... فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير داود بن سليمان المروزي ؛ فإن لم يكن هو سليمان بن داود الغازي القزويني الوضاع الذي تقدمت له أحاديث فلم أعرفه .
وعبد الله بن أحمد ، ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" وقال :
"مستقيم الحديث" .
قلت : وروى عنه جمع ، انظر "تيسير الانتفاع" .أهـ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أما اللفظ الآخر فقد صححه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم : (3666 ) ، وَضَعفه في ضعيف الجامع برقم : ( 3310 )
ولا يظهر ـ عندي ـ أيهما أولا ، ويبدو أنه اضطراب من الشيخ رحمه الله ، أو ترجيح الضعف على الصحة أو العكس . والله أعلم .
والحديث عند الطبراني باللفظ المذكور ، وفي إسناده أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة الدمشقي شيخ الطبراني ، وهو ضعيف .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1893 - " يكون في هذه الأمة في آخر الزمان رجال معهم سياط كأنها أذناب البقر ، يغدون
في سخط الله و يروحون في غضبه " .


قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 517 :


رواه أحمد ( 5 / 250 ) و الحاكم ( 4 / 436 ) و ابن الأعرابي في معجمه ( 213 -
214 ) و الطبراني في " الكبير " ( رقم - 8000 ) عن عبد الله بن بحير عن سيار
عن أبي أمامة مرفوعا . و قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . و وافقه الذهبي ،
و هو كما قالا . و ابن بحير هو ابن حمران التميمي البصري . و الحديث قال
الهيثمي ( 5 / 234 ) : " رواه أحمد و الطبراني في " الأوسط " و " الكبير " .
و في رواية عنده : " فإياك أن تكون من بطانتهم " . و رجال أحمد ثقات " . و هذه
عند الطبراني ( 7616 ) : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة الدمشقي حدثنا
حيوة بن شريح الحمصي حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن شرحبيل بن مسلم عن أبي أمامة به
. و شرحبيل هذا صدوق فيه لين كما في " التقريب " . و أحمد شيخ الطبراني لم أجد
له ترجمة ، و مظنته " تاريخ ابن عساكر " ، فليراجعه من تيسر له . و للحديث شاهد
من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا نحوه دون الزيادة و قد مضى لفظه برقم ( 1326 ) .
أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 155 ) و أحمد ( 2 / 308 و 323 ) و الحاكم ( 4 / 435 - 436 )
و صححه على شرط الشيخين ، و وافقه الذهبي ، و قد وهما في استدراكهما إياه على
مسلم ، و قد أخرجه كما رأيت ، و كذلك وهم الهيثمي في إيراده إياه في " المجمع "
عقب حديث الترجمة و قال : " رواه البزار و رجاله رجال الصحيح " .
منقول من الشاملة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وله شاهد عند مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ : يوشك إن طالت بك مدة أن ترى قوما في أيديهم مثل أذناب البقر يغدون في غضب الله ويروحون في سخط الله ـ وفي لفظ : في لعنته .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا أبا أنس ، نفع الله بك .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وأجزل لكم العطاء

عذرا لدي بعض الأسئلة:
1- الحديث الأول أليس قريبا من معنى الثاني؟؟ وكذلك قريب من معنى رواية مسلم؟ لماذا لم يقوه أحد من أهل العلم بمثل هذه الشواهد المعنوية؟؟ - حتى الآن لم أجد له ولا تحسينا ولا أي شيء
2- الحديث الثاني هل من مزيد علم فيما استقر عليه الشيخ الألباني في الأخير؟ وهل أجد لديكم مزيد خبر في تصحيحه من قبل أي عالم؟؟ 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك ، أختي الكريمة .
بلى هو قريب بالفعل ، وكذا قريب من رواية مسلم ، دون ذكر ": وإياك أن تكون من بطانتهم . أو فلا تكونن لهم عريفا ..إلخ .
وهذا من حيث الرواية فإنها لا تثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن المحدثين ـ كما تعلمون ـ يبحثون في ثبوت اللفظ من عدمه ، بغض النظر عن ثبوت المعنى ، وهل هذه الشواهد تصلح لثبوتها أم لا . ولهذا لم تجدي أحدا قواه بهذه الشواهد كأنها لا تصلح لعدم قوة الطرق ، ولضعفها الشديد ، والحديث الذي ذكره أخونا أبو أنس ـ نفع الله به ، نقلا عن السلسلة الصحيحة ، صححه الألباني وذكر حديث مسلم شاهدا له ؛ ولعل ذلك لأن حديث الباب ليس ضعفه شديدا ، كما هو بيّن ، والله أعلم .
ومن باب الأمانة العلمية : فإن حديث مسلم الذي ذكرته قد طعن فيه بعض أهل العلم ، ومنهم ابن الجوزي ، حيث ذكره في الموضوعات ، وحكم عليه بالوضع وطعن في راويه أفلح بن سعيد ، وذكره ابن حبان في المجروحين وبالغ في الحط منه ، ورد العلماء عليهما ، والصواب أن الحديث صحيح ، وكلام ابن الجوزي في لا يعرج عليه، وهو يختلف عن الحديث الآخر عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا: صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما ...
 ولذلك قال السيوطي في أرجوزته ( المعروفة بألفية السيوطي ) : 
ومن غريب ما تراه فاعلم ***** فيه حديث من صحيح مسلم
يقصد السيوطي أن ابن الجوزي أورد في موضوعاته حديثا في صحيح مسلم ، وهو الحديث المذكور آنفا . والحديث صحيح كما تقدم ، والله أعلم .
والأمر الثاني : بالنسبة لآخر الأمرين عند الشيخ الألباني ، التصحيح أم التضعيف لهذا الحديث ؟ فلا يظهر عندي ترجيح أحدهما الآن . والله الموفق لا رب سواه .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

http://dorar.net/hadith?skeys=%D9%8A...%D9%86%D9%87&m[]=1420&xclude=&st=a

----------


## صالح محمود

> أما اللفظ الآخر فقد صححه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم : (3666 ) ، وَضَعفه في ضعيف الجامع برقم : ( 3310 )ولا يظهر ـ عندي ـ أيهما أولا ، ويبدو أنه اضطراب من الشيخ رحمه الله ، أو ترجيح الضعف على الصحة أو العكس . والله أعلم .والحديث عند الطبراني باللفظ المذكور ، وفي إسناده أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة الدمشقي شيخ الطبراني ، وهو ضعيف .


ما هي أقوال أئمة الجرح و التعديل في أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى و من ضعفه؟

----------


## عابر سبيل الخير

*1 - قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساء كاسيات عاريات مميلات مائلات » [ صحيح مسلم ]
قال الامام النووي : أصحاب السياط هم غلمان والى الشرطة !

2 - قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ليأتين عليكم أمراء يقربون شرار الناس ، ويؤخرون الصلاة عن مواقيتها ، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فلا يكونن عريفا ، ولا شرطيا ، ولا جابيا ، ولا خازنا » [ صحيح ابن حبان ]
*

----------


## صالح محمود

> ما هي أقوال أئمة الجرح و التعديل في أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى و من ضعفه؟


للرفع ........................

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
هذه ترجمته في ميزان الاعتدال 1 / 151:
593 - أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة البتلهي الدمشقي.
عن أبيه.
له مناكير.
قال أبو أحمد الحاكم: فيه نظر.
وحدث عنه أبو الجهم المشغرائي ببواطيل، ومن ذلك: قال: حدثنا بكر بن محمد، أنبأنا ابن عيينة، عن العلاء، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة - مرفوعاً: ما استرذل الله عبداً إلا حظر عنه العلم والأدب.
وله عن أبيه عن جده، عن الأعمش، عن ابن المنكدر، عن جابر - يرفعه: من أحب أن يشم رائحتي فليشم الورد.أهـ

وفي لسانه 1 / 650:
808 - أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة البتلهي الدمشقي.
عن أبيه.
له مناكير.
قال أبو أحمد الحاكم: فيه نظر.
وحدث عنه أبو الجهم المشغرائي ببواطيل ومن ذلك: حدثنا بكر بن محمد، حَدَّثَنا ابن عُيَينة، عن العلاء، عَن أبيه، عَن أبي هريرة مرفوعا: ما استرذل الله عبدا إلا حظر عنه العلم والأدب.
وله، عَن أبيه، عَن جَدِّه، عَن الأَعمش، عن ابن المنكدر، عَن جَابر يرفعه: من أحب أن يشم رائحتي فليشم الورد انتهى.
ويأتي في ترجمة أبيه محمد (7543) كلام ابن حبان فيه أيضًا.
وقال أبو عوانة الإسفرايني في صحيحه بعد أن روى عنه: سألني أبو حاتم ما كتبت بالشام قدمتي الثالثة فأخبرته بكتبتي مِئَة حديث ليحيى بن حمزة كلها، عَن أبيه فساءه ذلك وقال: سمعت أن أحمد يقول: لم أسمع من أبي شيئا فقلت: لا يقول حدثني أبي إنما يقول:، عَن أبيه إجازة.
وقال الحاكم أبو أحمد: الغالب علي أنني سمعت أبا الجهم وسألته عن حال أحمد بن محمد فقال: قد كان كبر فكان يلقن ما ليس من حديثه فيتلقن.
مات سنة 289.
روى عنه أيضًا الطبراني وخيثمة، وَابن جوصا، وَابن أخيه أبو الفضل أحمد بن عُبَيد بن محمد، وَابن بنته خالد بن محمد بن خالد بن يحيى بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة وآخرون.أهـ

وفي فتح الباري لابن رجب 3 / 249:
وروى أبو الحسن ابن جوصا في ( مسند الأوزاعي ) : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة : ثنا أبي : عن أبيه يحيى بن حمزة : حدثني الأوزاعي ، أنه سأل الزهري عن رجل أدرك من صلاة الجمعة ركعة ؟ فقال : حدثني أبو سلمة ، أن أبا هريرة قال : قال رسول الله ( : ( من أدرك من صلاة ركعة فقد أدرك فضيلة الجماعة ) .
وهذا اللفظ - أيضا - غير محفوظ .
وأحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة ، ضعفوه ؛ ذكره الحاكم أبو أحمد في ( كتاب الكنى ) .

----------


## صالح محمود

جزاك الله خيرا , هل يعني كلامك هذا و ما نقلته أن من ضعفه من الأئمة المتقدمين هو أبو أحمد الحاكم فقط؟ و هل هو من الأئمة المعتبرين في الجرح و التعديل؟
و جدير بالذكر أن ابن حجر صحح إسناد هذه الرواية .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .
أنعم النظر في الأقوال السابقة تجد :
ابن رجب قال : ضعفوه .
إقرار الذهبي - وقوله : له مناكير - وابن حجر لأبي أحمد الحاكم.
وقول الحاكم أبو أحمد *: الغالب علي أنني سمعت أبا الجهم وسألته عن حال أحمد بن محمد فقال: قد كان كبر فكان يلقن ما ليس من حديثه فيتلقن.أهـ
*وزيادة على ذلك قال ابن حبان في الثقات (9/ 74) : محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة الحضرمي من أهل دمشق يروى عن أبيه روى عنه أهل الشام ثقة في نفسه يتقى حديثه ما روى عنه أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن حمزة وأخوه عبيد فإنهما كانا يدخلان عليه كل شيء.أهـ

----------


## صالح محمود

بارك الله فيك , و لكن ابن رجب لم يذكر من ضعفه و لعله يقصد بعض المتأخرين .
و من أبو الجهم هذا؟ و ما هو تاريخ وفاته؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

على الأقل: ابن رجب وافق على التضعيف ، ولم ينقل غيره .

وفي سير أعلام النبلاء :
286 - ابْنُ طَلاَّبٍ أَبُو الجَهْمِ أَحْمَدُ بنُ الحُسَيْنِ بنِ أَحْمَدَ *
الشَّيْخُ، العَالِمُ، الخَطِيْبُ، الصَّدُوْقُ، أَبُو الجَهْمِ أَحْمَدُ بنُ الحُسَيْنِ بنِ أَحْمَدَ بنِ طَلاَّبٍ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، ثُمَّ المشغرَانِيُّ، خَطِيْبُ مشغرَا.
أَصْلُهُ مِنْ قَرْيَةِ بَيْتِ لِهْيَا ، وَكَانَ يُؤَدِّبُ بِهَا، ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلَ إِلَى مشغرَا.
وَكَانَ يَقْدُمُ دِمَشْقَ وَيُحَدِّثُ عَنْ: هِشَامِ بنِ عَمَّارٍ، وَأَحْمَدَ بنِ أَبِي الحَوَارِيِّ، وَهِشَامِ بنِ خَالِدٍ الأَزْرَقِ، وَعَلِيِّ بنِ سَهْلٍ الرَّمْلِيِّ، وَعِدَّةٍ.
حَدَّثَ عَنْهُ: أَبُو الحُسَيْنِ الرَّازِيُّ - وَالِدُ تَمَّامٍ - وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ بنُ المُقْرِئِ، وَأَبُو أَحْمَدَ الحَاكِمُ، وَأَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ بنُ زَبْرٍ، وَعَبْدُ الوَهَّابِ الكِلاَبِيُّ، وَآخَرُوْنَ.
قَالَ أَبُو الحُسَيْنِ الرَّازِيُّ: أَصْلُهُ مِنْ بَيْتِ لِهْيَا، كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ بِهَا، ثُمَّ انْتَقَلَ إِلَى مَشْغَرَا ؛قَريَةٍ عَلَى سَفحِ جَبَلِ لُبْنَانَ، فَصَارَ خَطِيْبهَا، وَكَانَ كَثِيْراً مَا يَأْتِي إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، فَمَاتَ بِهَا فِي سَنَةِ تِسْعَ عَشْرَةَ وَثَلاَثِ مائَةٍ.
وَذَكَرَ ابْنُ زَبْرٍ أَنَّ ابْنَ طَلاَّبٍ سَقَطَ مِنْ دَابَّتِهِ، فَمَاتَ لِوَقْتِهِ.
قُلْتُ: وَجَدُّهُم هُوَ طَلاَّبُ بنُ كَثِيْرٍ.
وَفِيْهَا تُوُفِّيَ: سُفْيَانُ بنُ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ يَحْيَى بنِ مَنْدَةَ، وَالفَضْلُ بنُ الخَصِيْبِ بنِ نَصْرٍ، وَوَالِدُ أَبِي الشَّيْخِ، وَالمُؤَمَّلُ بنُ الحَسَنِ المَاسَرْجِسِيّ  ُ، وَأَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ إِسْحَاقَ العَنْزِيُّ - صَاحِبُ عَلِيِّ بنِ حُجْرٍ، وَعَلِيُّ بنُ الحُسَيْنِ بنِ مَعْدَانَ الفَسَوِيُّ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ عَمْرٍو المُنْكَدِرِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدٍ بنُ حَربُوَيْه القَاضِي، وَأَسْلَمُ بنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيْزِ الأَنْدَلُسِيُّ  .أهـ

وفي تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي :
405 - أَحْمَد بْن الْحُسَيْن بْن أَحْمَد بْن طلاب بْن كثير الدّمشقيّ، أبو الْجَهْم المَشْغَرانيّ. [المتوفى: 319 هـ]
أصله من بيت لهيا، وكان يؤدِّب بها، ثمّ انتقل إلى قرية مشغرا فصار خطيبها، وكان يتردد إلى دمشق فمات بها.
قَالَ ابن زَبْر: سقط من دابته فمات لوقته.
سَمِعَ: هشام بن عمّار، وأحمد بْن أَبِي الحواري، وهشام بن خَالِد الأزرق، وعليّ بْن سهل الرَّمْليّ، وجماعة،
وَعَنْهُ: أبو الحُسين والد تمام الرّازيّ، وأبو أحمد الحاكم، وأبو بكر ابن المقرئ، وعبد الوهّاب الكِلابيّ، وآخرون.أهـ

وفي تاريخ دمشق :
 أحمد بن الحسين بن أحمد بن طلّاب بن كثير ابن حمّاد بن الفضل مولى عيسى بن طلحة بن عبيد الله، ويقال: مولى يحيى بن طلحة، أبو الجهم المشغراني
أصله من بيت لهيا ، تعلم بها ثم انتقل إلى مشغرى، قرية على سفح جبل لبنان فصار بها إمامهم وخطيبهم، وكان كثيرا ما يجيء إلى دمشق ويحدث .
روى عن جماعة. وروى عنه جماعة. وكان ثقة.أهـ

----------


## صالح محمود

بارك الله فيك , و إذا قلنا بضعف هذا الإسناد , إلا أن حديث (  سيكونُ في آخرِ الزمانِ شُرْطَة  يغدونَ في غَضَبِ اللهِ ، ويروحونَ في سَخَطِ اللهِ ) حسن أو صحيح لغيره و ذلك لأنه جاء من طريق آخر عن أبي أمامة بلفظ (يكون في هذه الأمة في آخر الزمان رجال معهم سياط كأنها أذناب البقر ، يغدون  في سخط الله و يروحون في غضبه ") , فالحديث واحد عن أبي أمامة ,  فكلام الألباني وابن حجر و الهيثمي يدل على أنه حديث واحد عن أبي أمامة ,  و كذلك له شاهد عن أبي هريرة بلفظ (يوشك إن طالت بك مدة أن ترى قوما في أيديهم مثل أذناب البقر يغدون في غضب الله ويروحون في سخط الله)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> و أحمد شيخ الطبراني لم أجد له ترجمة ، و مظنته " تاريخ ابن عساكر " ، فليراجعه من تيسر له .


رحم الله الشيخ ، ترجمته بالفعل في تاريخ دمشق 5 / 466 ، وهي في الميزان ولسانه كما سبق .

----------


## صالح محمود

> *1 - قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما قوم معهم سياط كأذناب البقر يضربون بها الناس ونساء كاسيات عاريات مميلات مائلات » [ صحيح مسلم ]قال الامام النووي : أصحاب السياط هم غلمان والى الشرطة !2 - قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ليأتين عليكم أمراء يقربون شرار الناس ، ويؤخرون الصلاة عن مواقيتها ، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فلا يكونن عريفا ، ولا شرطيا ، ولا جابيا ، ولا خازنا » [ صحيح ابن حبان ]*


جزاك الله خيرا و الحديث الثاني حسنه الألباني .

----------

